# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Canadá: seguro apícola para colmenas

## Polinizaciones

*Un programa piloto anunciado recientemente podría ofrecer un seguro para la pérdida de abejas.*El proyecto _Bee Mortality_ anunció, junto a otras medidas para los agricultores en la provincia de Saskatchewan, un seguro que cubrirá la pérdida de abejas durante el invierno como  resultado de causas naturales que estén fuera de la responsabilidad de los apicultores.El programa está disponible para apicultores que tengan al menos 100 colonias.Jake Berg, presidente de la Asociación de Apicultores de Saskatchewan señaló que: Las abejas son una especie de pequeña industria agrícola y han sido dejadas un poco de lado. Será agradable contar con un seguro contra la pérdida de abejas.Si bien ha habido programas de seguros para la miel, vallas para osos y daños causados por animales silvestres, está será la primera vez que se ofrezca un programa de seguro para la mortalidad de las abejas.  Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: COMPRA VENTA DE EQUIPO APICOLA Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de porcinos para reproducción o engorde de Canadá Artículo: PCM constituye comisión para elaborar Plan Nacional de Desarrollo Apícola Artículo: Producción apícola llega a S/. 30 millones anuales en Perú Busco productores/exportadores de palta para exportar a Canadá y Rusia

----------

